# My Yamatos



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm getting used to my Digital Cam and is better at using it lately...
Here are some shots.














































Comments welcomed!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice! Makes me wish I had some shrimp too!


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

GREAT PHOTOS AND GREAT SHRIMPS, there. Can you tell me what kind of substrate that is in that tank?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Great pics! I really like the 2nd one up from the bottom.
The substrate looks like Eco-Complete.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

the substrate looks to "soft" to be eco complete.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

hmm..weird...my eco looks exactly like that.


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

It's ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia


----------

